
Ask HN: Migrate from Office365 to G Suite. Specifically OneDrive to Google Drive - gt565k
We&#x27;re currently on Office365 and would like to migrate a 300 person company to G Suite.<p>I&#x27;ve already setup a G Suite account and migrated a few users. Google lets you migrate Outlook calendar, contacts, and emails as easily as selecting a few checkboxes.<p>I&#x27;m not sure how to migrate each user&#x27;s OneDrive data to Google Drive.<p>Can anyone suggest any tools or services that let you do that?<p>Thanks!
======
milkthefat
I would reach out to BitTitan. The MigrationWiz product they have served us
well for a few migrations to O365 and I think they offer services for google
apps.

